# Convert Petzel 4.5Volt to LED



## greysky (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello ~ wondering if there is an LED bulb to replace a Petzel 4.5 Volt bulb. The bulb is a screw in incandesent that has no number, just Petzel 4.5 volt. The shop I purchased the headlamp from says they are no long able to get replacement bulbs for this headlamp. I would really like to put an LED instead of the incandesent if at all possible. If no LED, do any of you gentlemen know where I could get a replacement for the 4.5 volt bulb. Sincere thanks for your time and information. Greysky in the Mountains of North Carolina.


----------



## simonsays (Jul 23, 2006)

I think this one may fit. 

http://www.led-replacement.com/screw_base.html

You would need the 3 cell version.
Its not cheap







Wiser members than me may be along shortly to confirm/deny the bulbs suitability.

Simon


----------



## Lefselight (Jul 23, 2006)

I have the same problem. A few years ago I picked up a somewhat worn Petzl Mega at a thrift store for 80 cents, complete with 3 dead C cells (hadn't leaked fortunately). Had the standard bulb, kind of dim, but not a bad beam, and focusing. I found out, at that time, that REI carried a high output bulb and a 3 LED replacement bulb. I never did get around to checking out either for various reasons. 

I just looked a REI"s web site and it appears that all they carry now is the standard bulb. But, after a little more checking around it looks like theledlight.com has something:

"Terralux TLE-3 Quad Star--4 LED screw base, drop-in 
replacement bulb for Petzl, Mega and other headlamps with
screw-in sockets. Works with 2, 3, and 4 alkaline batteries."

I have no idea how well this works, but someone out there probably does. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## vtunderground (Jul 23, 2006)

simonsays said:


> I think this one may fit.
> 
> http://www.led-replacement.com/screw_base.html
> 
> ...



That 3-cell LED "bulb" does work in the Petzl Zoom, however it has VERY little heatsinking. A friend of mine uses one in his Zoom, and is happy with it, but he had to buy several before he got one with a good tint.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jul 26, 2006)

There is no shortage of Petzl bulbs out there, this company gives awesome support for discontinued products and parts. You may need to buy online though.


----------



## snowleopard (Jul 26, 2006)

Dae has a new 3W LED headlamp on his website that looks a lot like a Petzl Zoom (4.5V, 3xAA or flat 4.5V batteries). If I can find my old Zoom I'd be tempted to switch battery compartments and headbands. Runtime would be great.
It's $16.29 shipped.
http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/3w-3-led-headlamp-p-313.html
--Walter
Edit: One source for incandescent and halogen bulbs online is:
http://www.peterwhitecycles.com/petzl_headlamps.htm


----------



## mrme (Jul 27, 2006)

I assume you did not find a spare bulb on the light itself? Flip down the bezel and you should see a clip where it goes. 

I actually have a standard and high output bulb I don't know what to do with. Neither bulb has more than a few minutes of runtime on them. The Arctic they came out of now has a BD bulb socket. Let me know if you are interested.

You should be aware that the Zoom headlmap and the lights based off of it (Atctic, Mega, Zoom Zora) are of historical significance as they are what got the general outdoor world using headlamps, but are pretty much obsolete as far as practicality goes. My advice to you would be to buy a newer headlamp rather than spend any more money on this one. A headlamp designed with an LED will be much more reliable. The Zoom has an excelent reflector for lighting up distant objects, but the beam pattern is absolutely terrible for close up work where headlamps are used 99% of the time. The Petzl bulbs have terrible color and the absence of a regulator makes them go from poor to putrid as the batteries wear. That 4.5v battery is too expensive in the US and the AA adapter just makes for the worst power to volume ratio on the market. Don't bother trying to put a higher output bulb in it. It will just melt the reflector.


----------



## Martin (Jul 30, 2006)

The original 4.5 V batteries have become rare even in Europe, so I did this to my Petzl Zoom:
Put a 4 AA battery holder in place of the 4.5 V battery. Replace the bulb with a common 6 V halogen bulb.

As I use the Petzl Zoom mostly for closeup work, I plan to throw out the original Petzl reflector and put the LED PCB of a cheap Chinese cluster lamp. With a resistor or LDO , it will run off 4x NiMH AA. A switch has to be added, too.

The Petzl Zoom has a comfortable fit and is fairly robust. The battery box has enough space for some money that buys spare batteries..
Beyond that, it's not a very exciting headlamp, nowadays.


----------



## snowleopard (Jul 30, 2006)

Martin: I have Dae's 25 LED headlamp and like it except that the strap is too small; it uses 3xAAA. " The Petzl Zoom has a comfortable fit and is fairly robust." Your plan will make a nice comfortable headlamp with long battery life; it'll still be heavy though. I'll probably do something like that eventually.
--Walter


----------



## Amall (Jul 30, 2006)

If you replaced the bulb with an led, you wouldnt be able to dim it at all. The dimming in your lamp is currently just lowering the voltage, while you would actually need to reduce the frequency to dim an led.


----------



## Martin (Jul 31, 2006)

snowleopard: Yes, exactly. And it will be robust, not lose it's batteries when dropped, not crack either. The Petzl Zoom is just a great host light, the headlamp-equivalent to a Mag body (heavy, too).

Just checked Dae's shop. The 25 LED headlamp I can't find any more (gone for good ? I hate 3x AAA), but I saw some cute 2x AA ligts, one with 12 LEDs, one with 21 LEDs. I wonder if these are regulated.
Anyone made up his mind to order Dae's 3W headlamp that looks like the Zoom (link below) ? The fact it uses 3 AA indicates it's unregulated.


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 1, 2006)

Martin: The 25 LED is on Dae's wholesale site:
http://www.szwholesale.com/4mode-headlight-recommended-p-393.html
The headlamps with fewer LEDs look identical except for the number of LEDs. 

I'm tempted by Dae's 3W headlamp, but so far have not succumbed. 
--Walter


----------



## Tachyon (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi folks,

I finally bought Dae's 3W headlamp and modded it too! The build quality is good but the 3W led is not powerful enough. The LED is in the PR bulb format and does not have much heatsinking. It has a 4.7 ohm half watt resistor in series and this resulted in the LED getiing just 90ma when used with three nimh batteries. I changed the resistor to a 1.8 ohm half watt and the LED is much brighter now with a current consumption of 270ma. The tint on the three 5mm LEDs was bluish which I disliked very much. I changed the 5mm LED's to three warm white LED's which resulted in a nice incandescent like tint with more flood than the original LED's.

Cheers
Bopanna


----------



## snowleopard (Aug 14, 2006)

Tachyon: Are the headstraps on Dae's 3W small? The 25 LED headlamp straps are too short.
--Walter


----------



## Tachyon (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi Walter,


The bands seem to fit well for me and there is more room for adjustment. I guess it would be okay for most people 

Cheers
Bopanna


----------



## Martin (Aug 14, 2006)

Tachyon: Thank you for getting some light onto Dae's 3W Zoom clone.
I am yet curious abt the construction of the battery box. Is this sealed ? What mechanism is locking it ? What sort of battery contacts are being used ?
Is the head sealed against water ?
Where is the switch, what type of switch is it ?


----------



## Tachyon (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Martin,

Here are a few hurried pictures of the headlamp. There is a rubber lining around the inside upper frame of the battery box which should keep it waterproof. The head seems waterproof but I did not find any O-rings so this would be more like water resistant. I've posted some pictures, please take a look at,

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1548120#post1548120 

Hopefully the pictures should answer most of your questions.

Bopanna


----------



## jar3ds (Aug 15, 2006)

gosh... this thread was awesome until it got completely hi-jacked...


----------



## TMorita (Nov 5, 2006)

I converted a Petzl Zoom to an LED using the Tektite LS365, and it's not that great.

Basically, the Zoom reflector is crap. It emits a very very annoying ringy beam.

If you absolutely need a focusable beam, the Petzl Micro makes a better conversion IMHO. I've dropped a Tektite LS223 into it, and the beam is much less ringy (although still somewhat ringy) than the Zoom.

Toshi


----------

